# grammatophyllum scriptum



## paphioboy (Jun 29, 2007)

this is my grammatophyllum scriptum, first-time blooming. it had 108 flowers on 2 spikes...  the flowers have now faded, but it is carrying 3 pods on one spike.. it is rather space-consuming and a heavy feeder, but i think it is worth it... i have 2 other grams, g.scriptum v. citrinum and g. measuresianum (not very sure of its identity yet) but they are still small...


----------



## Marco (Jun 29, 2007)

thats a great show for a first time blooming...is that you in the last picture?


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 29, 2007)

Very lovely flowers! Great growing!

Nice photos!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks... yup, that's me!! =D


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 30, 2007)

nice pics...nice having a face to go with the name too


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2007)

I love that last photo! Nice job on the blooming and it's nice to "meet" you!


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a happy bunch of blooms.

Great Growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2007)

Beautiful. I find these hard to keep the pseudobulbs from rotting and the leaves from getting spidermites.


----------



## bwester (Jun 30, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 1, 2007)

Dot, i think you should give them very bright sun, and coarser medium, as well as a lot of water...btw, i just repotted it (in pod!!)... had to wrestle the thing out of its pot, cos its root-bound already... =)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2007)

paphioboy said:


> Dot, i think you should give them very bright sun, and coarser medium, as well as a lot of water...btw, i just repotted it (in pod!!)... had to wrestle the thing out of its pot, cos its root-bound already... =)


That's pretty much the way they are grown. Maybe they need more air movement?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2007)

Great plant and cool photos.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 5, 2007)

Dot, i guess good air movement will do them good. i read that they grow in exposed places...


----------

